# Passat W8 bixenon headlights for sale (cheap) :eek:



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

hey, I found this on a lighting fourm
I'm not selling this, but can vouch for the seller
"Hi, 
I am selling a pair of 2003 Euro ECE Passat Bi-xenon HID headlights, it comes with everything including all the Hella ballasts, HID bulb, turn signal bulbs, high beam bulbs, etc. 
They are about 95% new, and I am asking for 850 plus 35 shipping. 
Here is some pictures. 








Two headlights together 








The label shows its made by Hella 








Driver's side front 








Passenger back 








Passenger's side front 








This is the picture of the plug, please make sure it will fit for the USDM version of Passat. 








There is a small crack on one of the three mounting tab inside, I guess it was broken during the shipping. I have already used plastic weld to attached them together, it is very solid and it will not have any problem. plus it has another two mounting points too. 
You can contact me via my email [email protected] 
Andy"
[Modified by VReihenmotor6, 6:17 PM 4-26-2003]


[Modified by VReihenmotor6, 6:19 PM 4-26-2003]


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8 bixenon headlights for sale (cheap)  (VReihenmotor6)*

these things are plug and play
and cheaper than was quoted for just the projectors alone


----------

